# Murray Jet Fire 26" Boys Bike



## OLDTIMER (Apr 14, 2013)

I just stepped out of my Schwinn comfort-zone and purchased a 26" Murray Jet Fire. I purchased the bike yesterday and expect it to arrive later this week. Bought soley on appearance, I am uncertain, but I believe this to be a mid 60s bike.
I would like to know if anyone can suggest resources for specs and information, spare parts sources, information within the forum and/or any other forums.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 15, 2013)

OT...here is a 1966 catalog picture of the Jet Fire. 

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/72/1966-Murray-Specials-catalog

Possibly the searspartsdirect lookup might help breakdown the bike for you. Enter the full serial number in the field and hopefully it will be there. Provided it was a Sears retailed bike (prefix "502")

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-502469440/0934/1303200/00027911/00001


----------



## Hermanator3 (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't remember where I saw it, but doing research I came across a Murray Missile from the 60's that had a tank that looked like the one you described.  It was in a Murray catalog.


----------

